# Measuring temperature



## Oliw (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello chums,

looking for a reliable way to measure temperature on a Classic.

Is the styrofoam cup method reliable, or have folks had success with any other methods? I was investigating options for a waterproof digital thermometer with a flexible tip to get in the portafilter, but can't find one.

Cheers









oli


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What are you seeking to achieve?


----------



## Oliw (Feb 15, 2014)

An understanding of the temp of the water. Had also thought about sticking a thermocouple on the boiler.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Most important temp is that at the brew head. Using a styrofoam cup and an fast reading accurate thermoprobe will give you some idea of brew temp. You will need to draw approx 60ml of water several times and average the readings. The volume you draw off each time needs to be the same as different volumes will give different temp readings.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you stick a thermocouple on the boiler you will need to work out the offset at the group.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

The Classic tends to drop slightly in temp during a pour, and needs a proper recovery after drawing each shot as the inrush of cold water cools the boiler water down.

It's a very small boiler.

I think I posted elsewhere about my opinions on how to get the best from it temp wise. I made a series of measurements over a few hours to see how it responded.


----------

